# "Laser" mit Photoshop erstellen



## Kamener23 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich den Effekt, den ich unten dargestellt habe, mit Photoshop (oder einem anderen Programm) nachbauen könnte? Ich habe es bereits mit Blendenflecken versucht, aber hier erreiche ich nicht den selben Effekt.

Vielen dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Juli 2009)

Hi


Neues Bild erstellen
Hintergrund schwarz füllen
Neue Ebene erstellen
Vordergrundfarbe blau machen
In der Bildmitte rumklecksen und sprenkeln mit der blauen Farbe
Radiale Unschärfe mit Wert von 100 und Methode Zoom mehrfach anwenden. Je öfter, desto gut. 
Jetzt nochmal neue Ebene anlegen und in der Bildmitte ein klein wenig weiß rumklecksen und sprenkeln
Radiale Unschärfe mit Wert von 100 und Methode Zoom mehrfach anwenden. Je öfter, desto gut. 
Die Ebenendeckkraft der obersten Ebene (weiße Strahlen) noch ein wenig reduzieren, je nach Geschmack.
Fertig 

Gerne auch mehrfach versuchen. Wird beim ersten Versuch sicher noch nicht ganz deinem Ziel entsprechen. Aber du wirst schon merken, wie wo und was die Strahlen hübsch macht. 

Strahlende Grüße
Martin


----------

